
Why's poignant guide to metaprogramming in Ruby - maryrosecook
http://poignantguide.net/ruby/chapter-6.html
======
hugh
I'm afraid I have to agree with jayz's dead comment: "obnoxiously twee" is a
pretty good description of this guy's writing style.

I'm sure some people like it, but I'm not one of them.

------
defunkt
The central theme of this book, to me: programming should be fun. Have fun.

The Poignant Guide is how I learned Ruby and remains my favorite technical
book. If you're at all curious about Ruby as a language, spend some time
reading the first few pages (or just browse the comics). There's much more to
Ruby than Rails - if you've no interest in web dev, or just want to hack
around, you will be right at home.

------
peregrine
This is programming for the type of person who cannot retain information from
blobs of code and small text snippets(ie. All programming books)

You find these sort of things in the little schemer and such.I loved hist
first guide and it taught me alot.

------
sunkencity
I love ruby, but reading why's guides didn't help me at all when I learned
ruby. I liked them though, but it didn't help me understand anything, more
like watching an episode of Professor Baltazar - fun and incomprehensible.

~~~
mechanical_fish
I learned Ruby from the Poignant Guide. I thought it was quite a fun way to
learn. I think part of the secret is that the text was so puzzling and jokey
that I found myself using the code to help figure out what was going on. If
you don't read the code, you can't get the jokes. By the time I was finished,
I was trained: now I subconsciously expect Ruby code to be more comprehensible
than English itself!

I also printed it out and read it from paper, which helps because it makes it
easier to hold your head in your hands and stare at one example for minutes at
a time. I think I must have spent an hour contemplating the enormous
implications of Dwemthy's Array.

------
shaunxcode
That is worth reading for the comics alone.

------
metaguri
read it many years ago. but reading it again it is just as good (even my non-
programming girlfriend enjoys it!)

